# [SOLVED] Steam Client not starting



## gamer-m1 (May 21, 2009)

I'm trying to get steam working right but every time I start it trys to start a steam client update. It says steam client update starting and stops their. It does not actually start the download at all. I even let it try to start all night for about 8-10 hours didn't start, and if I click on cancel it then it goes to zero percent with error connection abort.

I've had steam working before, I have no firewalls turned on, no security programs to block steam, I've uninstalled and reinstalled, I've completely deleted every thing with the steam folder,then started with a new install from the main site, I've tried deleting the .blob file, nothing seems to work. The only recent change to my computer is I switched from Netscape wired dial-up to at&t's wireless wifi air card which is faster and better than the previous connection, and I will NOT do a system restore or system reformat.:sigh:

Now does anyone have any ideas as to what will fix this.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam Client not starting*

Hi gamer-m1 and welcome to TSF,

Even if windows firewall is disabled (active protection is disabled) ports will still be closed. Go to your *Security Center* and click on *Firewall*, then click on *Allow program thought Windows firewall*. make sure steam is in the list as well as the ports steam use.
UDP 27000 to 27020
TCP 27020 to 27050


----------



## gamer-m1 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Steam Client not starting*

It appears that Steam isn't blocked, but I just recently restarted my computer today. Now it's saying that it can't load the steam.dll library file and it doesn't appear to be in the file, so I'll try to download another copy from steam.com one more time or find the file online. If anyone has a link to just the steam.dll library file it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gamer-m1 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Steam Client not starting*

Ok it is all good now. Steam is workin' great. all I needed was a restart and a fresh install, but thanks for the help from any one who actually posted responses.


----------

